# Aquaponic Fish Now Year Old.



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Its been13 months since we bought the goldfish. Bought 20 11 have made it ,some took a mud bath when they jumped out of bucket when cleaning out pond.,others just gave up. The ones who made it are strong and doing good.
Hope to set up aquaponic this spring. Everything but solid waste filtration is ready for the fish to replace the Hydroponic systems. May keep both till we get all the kinks out of the first aquaponic adventure.:wave:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Look forward to hearing about it.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

That last post seems like an ad to me.


----------

